# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  ساخت پروژه با نرم افزار پروتئوس

## rozeroze

سلام.من میخواستم با این نرم افزار یه کیبرد 16 کاراکتری طراحی کنم که یک شمارنده داشته باشه و برای اولویت دادن به دکمه ها انکدر و دیکدر داشته باشه دارای میکرو سویچ و خازن باشه.واقعا ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید یا مدارش رو واسم بذارید من رشتم نرم افزاره از این چیزا زیاد سر در نمیارم لطفا یه توضیح هم بدید.واسه شنبه می خواستم.مرسی

----------


## ara_tz

سلام دوست عزیز
یکم بیشتر راجع به پروژه ات توضیح بده، چون منم با این توضیحاتی که شما دادی گیج شدم!

----------


## rozeroze

مدار یک صفحه کلید کامپیوتر 4*4  که برای اولویت دادن به دکمه ها که مثلا کلید شیفت قبل از یک کاراکتر فشرده شده برای سطرها از انکدر با اولویت و برای ستون ها از دیکدر استفاده شود.یک شمارنده هم لازم است.با فشردن هر دکمه یک پالس ایجاد شود.میکروسوئیچ ها بانس یا لرزش دارند به همین دلیل به لرزش گیر که خازن هستند نیاز دارند.خواهش میکنم زودتر جواب بدید خیلی عجله دارم.در ضمن از مدار یه توضیح هم بذارید.واقعا ممنون میشم.مرسی

----------


## ara_tz

من هیچ ایده ای در مورد اون چیزی که گفتی ندارم ، فقط در مورد بانس صفحه کلید میتونم بگم با هر کلید باید یه خازن موازی کنی من خودم از خازن 104 استفاده میکردم.

----------


## rozeroze

در واقع اتصال یه کیبرد به ال سی دی می خواستم بدون میکروکنترولر

----------


## hamid-nic

> در واقع اتصال یه کیبرد به ال سی دی می خواستم بدون میکروکنترولر


 دوست عزیز یک کیبرد 4 در 4 تعداد 8 عدد خروجی داره در صورتی که یک lcd مثلا از نوع کاراکتری 2 در 16 جدای از تغذیه و کنتراست تعداد 4 ورودی برای نمایش نیاز داره . 
در کیبرد ها وقتی سطر و ستون متناظر با یک کلید فعال میشه عدد معادل آن کلید در مبنای 16 برای میکرو فرستاده میشه که میکرو بر اساس برنامه ی خودش نسبت به اون تصمیم گیری می کنه . در حالت عادی که کلیدی فشرده نشه عدد 16 فرستاده میشه . البته امکان اتصال مستقیم کیبرد به lcd مسیر نیست و نیاز یه واسطی مثل میکرو داره . البته میتونید تشخیص بدهید که وقتی کلیدی فشرده میشه کدوم سطر و ستون فعال میشه که بر اساس اون بدون میکرو تصمیم بگیرید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## rozeroze

مرسی اما کامل نبود در ضمن از استاد که پرسیدم گفت به 7 سگمنت وصل بشه خواهش میکنم همین امشب جواب بدید فردا تحویل باید بدم حالا اگه شمارنده هم نداشته باشه اشکال نداره

----------


## mehrdadm2n

با سلام خدمت دوستان, 
من میخوام یک کیبورد با 16 ورودی بسازم از 0 تا f که ورودی های آن با 16 میکرو سوییچ وارد میشوند که این ورودی ها
به کمک یک دیکدر و انکدر کنترل میشوند و یک شمارنده دوبیتی که هر لحظه بشمارد که چه میکرو سوویچی فشردخ شده ونتیجه روی یک سونسگمنت نشان داده شود..
پیشاپیش از کمک شما سپاسگذارم

----------


## hamid-nic

> با سلام خدمت دوستان, 
> من میخوام یک کیبورد با 16 ورودی بسازم از 0 تا f که ورودی های آن با 16 میکرو سوییچ وارد میشوند که این ورودی ها
> به کمک یک دیکدر و انکدر کنترل میشوند و یک شمارنده دوبیتی که هر لحظه بشمارد که چه میکرو سوویچی فشردخ شده ونتیجه روی یک سونسگمنت نشان داده شود..
> پیشاپیش از کمک شما سپاسگذارم


 خوب حالا مشکل کجاست ؟

----------


## mehrdadm2n

> خوب حالا مشکل کجاست ؟


 
مشکل اینجاست که توش گیر کردم, اگر کسی شمای کلیش و.داخل پروتیوس داشته باشه با شماره آیی سی ها کمک بزرگی به من کرده.

----------


## rozeroze

سلام من جوابشو پیدا کردم تا حد زیادی درست کار میکنه من خودم اینو تحویل دادم 20 گرفتم.البته یه تغییراتی بهش دادم که 7 سگمنت اعداد رو نشون میداد اما الان وقت ندارم تغییرشون بدم. امیدوارم مفید باشه اگه مدار کاملشو خواستید یا سوالی داشتید بهم ایمیل بزنید و بگید واسه کی میخواین چون الان تو امتحاناتمه زیاد وقت ندارم.مرسی
rozi_razraz@yahoo.com

----------


## KING AMIN

ما که چیزی نفهمیدیم

----------


## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام
دوست عیز این یکجورایی شبیه یه مدار چشمک زن که با چند دکمه سرعت و مکان اون مشخص میشه
با تشکر

----------


## rozeroze

من که گفتم باید تغییرش بدم تا درست کار کنه

----------

